# Cyndi's BBQ Sauce & Dry Rub Recipes



## cyndi (Sep 17, 2015)

My BBQ Sauce:

Ingredients:

1/2	cup	cider vinegar
1/4	cup	water
1	cup	chopped onion
1	small	lemon, (unpeeled), cut into thin slices
1/4	cup	light brown sugar -- packed
2	tablespoons	prepared mustard
1	tablespoon	Worcestershire sauce
2	teaspoons	salt
1/4	teaspoon	red pepper flakes -- crushed
1	dash	hot pepper sauce
1	cup	tomato catsup
1/4	cup	chili sauce
 Directions:
In a large sauce pan, mix the vinegar and water. Stir in the onion, lemon, sugar, mustard, Worcestershire sauce, salt, red pepper flakes, and hot pepper sauce. Stir over medium-high heat until the mixture comes to a rolling boil. Reduce the heat to low and simmer, uncovered, for 20 minutes. Check and stir occasionally. Stir in the catsup and chili sauce. Increase the heat and return the sauce to a full boil. Remove the sauce from the heat and let cool about 15 minutes before using. This makes a great barbecue sauce for brushing on steaks and chicken--use lemon slices and all!

My Personal Method: I use a Dry Rub I make & let the raw meat soak up the Dry Rub overnight. I baste very little, if at all, while I'm grilling. But then, once the meat is smoked & somewhat charred, I move it to a Ovenproof glass baking dish, pour all the Sauce over it, cover & bake at 350 F for an hour or so. This is the method ONLY if you want your meat falling-off-the-bone tender. (I no longer use a Smoker but use my charcoal grill with Hickory or Mesquite Chips for smoking.)
Yields about 1 pint. 

Dry Rub Recipe (I make more & store in a jar for future BBQs):

1 T Paprika
1T Garlic Powder
1T Onion Powder
1T Chili Powder
1T Brown Sugar
1T Salt
1tsp Ground Cayenne 
1tsp Ground Black Pepper
1tsp Dried Mustard
1tsp Lemon Pepper


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 17, 2015)

Sounds good.  Thanks


----------



## b-one (Sep 18, 2015)

Tv hanks for sharing!


----------



## cyndi (Sep 19, 2015)

Well, the BBQ Sauce was good enough to to win second or third &  prizes from a Readers Digest contest online back in 1997, I think it was. I love the sauce. The Rub I use I borrowed & adjusted from many others I'd read & tried. All of my recipes are original b/c I can't stick to someone else's recipe to save my life! [emoji]9786[/emoji]️


----------

